# behave in strange ways



## hhtt

"Some sharks have strange friends, and others behave in strange ways."

Yukarıdaki cümleyi nasıl çevirebiliriz?

1. "Bazı köpek balıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır ve tuhaf davranışlar sergilerler."

2. "Bazı köpek balıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır ve tuhaf davranışlar gösterirler."

3. "Bazı köpek balıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır ve tuhaf davranırlar."

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"Some sharks have strange friends, and others behave in strange ways."

Bazı köpekbalıklarının ilginç arkadaşları vardır, diğerleri ise karmaşık davranışlılardır.


----------



## weltschmxrz

hhtt said:


> "Some sharks have strange friends, and others behave in strange ways."
> 
> Yukarıdaki cümleyi nasıl çevirebiliriz?
> 
> 1. "Bazı köpek balıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır ve tuhaf davranışlar sergilerler."
> 
> 2. "Bazı köpek balıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır ve tuhaf davranışlar gösterirler."
> 
> 3. "Bazı köpek balıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır ve tuhaf davranırlar."
> 
> Teşekkürler.



Herkesin çevirisi farklı olacaktır kelime seçimi olarak tabii ki ama sizin sunduğumuz seçeneklerdeki sorun iki ayrı gruptan bahsetmemesi. 
Bazı köpekbalıklarının tuhaf/değişik arkadaşları vardır, diğerleri ise tuhaf/garip davranırlar/davranışlar sergilerler.


----------



## denizkay

hhtt said:


> "Some sharks have strange friends, and others behave in strange ways."
> 
> Yukarıdaki cümleyi nasıl çevirebiliriz?
> 
> 1. "Bazı köpek balıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır ve tuhaf davranışlar sergilerler."
> 
> 2. "Bazı köpek balıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır ve tuhaf davranışlar gösterirler."
> 
> 3. "Bazı köpek balıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır ve tuhaf davranırlar."
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Buradaki others kelimesini "bazıları" olarak çevirebilirsiniz. Birbirinden farklı olan iki gruptan bahsediliyor.
Bazı köpek balıklarınının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır, bazıları ise tuhaf davranışlar sergilerler.


----------



## hhtt

denizkay said:


> Buradaki others kelimesini "bazıları" olarak çevirebilirsiniz. Birbirinden farklı olan iki gruptan bahsediliyor.
> Bazı köpek balıklarınının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır, *bazıları* ise tuhaf davranışlar sergilerler.





weltschmxrz said:


> Herkesin çevirisi farklı olacaktır kelime seçimi olarak tabii ki ama sizin sunduğumuz seçeneklerdeki sorun iki ayrı gruptan bahsetmemesi.
> Bazı köpekbalıklarının tuhaf/değişik arkadaşları vardır, *diğerleri* ise tuhaf/garip davranırlar/davranışlar sergilerler.



*Diğerleri *ve *bazıları *arasında bir fark var mıdır? Diğer bazıları denilse nasıl olur?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## weltschmxrz

hhtt said:


> *Diğerleri *ve *bazıları *arasında bir fark var mıdır? Diğer bazıları denilse nasıl olur?
> 
> Teşekkürler.



Ben bazıları demezdim çünkü burada "some sharks" derken bir gruptan bahsediyor ve "others" bu grup dışında kalan tüm diğer köpekbalıkları, yani diğerleri. Eğer "others" için de "bazıları" kullanılırsa anlamda küçük bir değişim oluyor. Yine iki grup olsa bile bu iki grup dışında üçüncü ya da dördüncü bir grup daha olabileceği anlamına geliyor.


----------



## hhtt

weltschmxrz said:


> Ben bazıları demezdim çünkü burada "some sharks" derken bir gruptan bahsediyor ve "others" bu grup dışında kalan tüm diğer köpekbalıkları, yani diğerleri. Eğer "others" için de "bazıları" kullanılırsa anlamda küçük bir değişim oluyor. Yine iki grup olsa bile bu iki grup dışında üçüncü ya da dördüncü bir grup daha olabileceği anlamına geliyor.



Some Sharks: (Herhangi) Bir grup
Others (Other Sharks): Grubun dışındakiler, diğerleri.
Ama duruma farklı yaklaşırsak sanki "Bazı köpekbalıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır, diğerleri ise tuhaf davranışlar sergilerler." cümlesinde "*tuhaf arkadaşı" olan köpek balıkları* "*tuhaf davranış" sergilemezler* ve "*tuhaf davranış sergileyen*" köpek balıklarının da "tuhaf arkadaşları" yokmuş gibi bir anlam ortaya çıkıyor. Cümlenin her iki tarafında da "Bazıları" dersek sanki yukarıdaki bahsetmeye çalıştığım birbiriden *ayrık sınırlar *ortadan kakmaz mı?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## weltschmxrz

hhtt said:


> Some Sharks: (Herhangi) Bir grup
> Others (Other Sharks): Grubun dışındakiler, diğerleri.
> Ama duruma farklı yaklaşırsak sanki "Bazı köpekbalıklarının tuhaf arkadaşları vardır, diğerleri ise tuhaf davranışlar sergilerler." cümlesinde "*tuhaf arkadaşı" olan köpek balıkları* "*tuhaf davranış" sergilemezler* ve "*tuhaf davranış sergileyen*" köpek balıklarının da "tuhaf arkadaşları" yokmuş gibi bir anlam ortaya çıkıyor. Cümlenin her iki tarafında da "Bazıları" dersek sanki yukarıdaki bahsetmeye çalıştığım birbiriden *ayrık sınırlar *ortadan kakmaz mı?
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Ayrım ikisinde de var.
A.) Garip arkadaşları olanlar
B.) Tuhaf davranışlar sergileyenler 
Bazı ile diğer kullanımlarının her ikisinde de bu ayrım kalıyor.
Bazı başka bir ayrım daha ekliyor.
A.) Garip arkadaşları olanlar (Bazı)
B.) Tuhaf davranışlar sergileyenler (Bazı)
Bu iki "bazı" bir bütün yapıp tüm köpekbalıklarını dahil etmeyebilir.
Ama ingilizce denilen şey "others", "others" diğerleri anlamına geliyor ve hem Türkçedeki diğerleri, hem İngilizcedeki others ilk verilen grup A'nın dışındaki tüm köpekbalıklarından bahsediyor.


----------



## hhtt

weltschmxrz said:


> Ayrım ikisinde de var.
> A.) Garip arkadaşları olanlar
> B.) Tuhaf davranışlar sergileyenler
> 
> Ama ingilizce denilen şey "others", "others" diğerleri anlamına geliyor ve hem Türkçedeki diğerleri, hem İngilizcedeki others ilk verilen grup A'nın dışındaki tüm köpekbalıklarından bahsediyor.



Benim demek istediğim de buydu, yani ilk grup tuhaf arkadaşı olanlar tuhaf davranış sergilemezler gibi bir anlam mı var? Çünkü diğer gruba dahil değil.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## weltschmxrz

hhtt said:


> Benim demek istediğim de buydu, yani ilk grup tuhaf arkadaşı olanlar tuhaf davranış sergilemezler gibi bir anlam mı var? Çünkü diğer gruba dahil değil.
> 
> Teşekkürler.


Evet, böyle bir anlam var. Ilk gruptakiler ikinci "others"ın yaptıklarını yapmıyorlar. Türkçe çeviride gayet açık gözüktüğünü düşünmüştüm ondan açıklamadım, pardon.


----------

